# Shot a 229 today



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

At my local indoor gun range today, I rented a Glock 19 and a Sig 229 in 9mm to compare them. While I own several Glocks and especially like my models 34 and 35, I am looking for something for concealed carry and chose these two guns as the best candidates. I shot 50 rounds through each and I liked the Sig much better. The extra weight helped recoild conttrol. I was a good deal more accurate with the Sig as well as I found myself shooting left much of the time with the Glock. THe Sig just felt better. I tried shooting d/a first shot and s/a thereafter and it wasn't any kind of significant problem although in competitive shooting, I prefer a consistent trigger pull. I noticed that my first shot with the Sig was just as accurate as subsequent shots but I spent a fraction of a second longer on the trigger pull. I am glad I spent the money to compare the two since now I am not considering the G 19 and I'm fairly certain that I'll purchase a Sig as my carry weapon. I really like the looks and feel of the 229 Equinox but none of the ranges I go to has one for rent. Also, that gun is only in .40, as far as I know. The .40 kicks a bit more but having shot my G 35, I think the difference is not significant for me. The weight of the Sig should help with the recoil also. I've never purchased a Sig before but I think the time is drawing nigh.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the cult of Sig. 

I'm a 229 fan, personally. Definitely heavier than the Glock, but easier to shoot, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya know, I shoot low and left with EVERY Glock except my G34 - I really think its the difference in the trigger weight - the G34 and G35 have the option of coming with a stock lighter trigger pull. That's the only reason I can see that I can shoot fine with that, but not with any other Glock.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh you've been officially sucked into Sig-Land. You aren't alone. Darn little rental Sigs about grab you and shake you until you buy one, don't they?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, everyone has their interest. I prev shot a Sig 226, and this past SUnday, a guy let me shoot his Sig 220 .45 ACP. It was "okay", but didn't do it for me. Sorry. But, thats why there are so many guns - we all have our likes


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I've got the P229 in .40 S&W. It actually wound up being slightly big for my hand, so I got a short trigger put in and now I enjoy shooting it a lot. The .40 doesn't have appreciably more recoil than a 9mm. Sigs are a snap to take down and clean also.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ya know, I shoot low and left with EVERY Glock except my G34 - I really think its the difference in the trigger weight - the G34 and G35 have the option of coming with a stock lighter trigger pull. That's the only reason I can see that I can shoot fine with that, but not with any other Glock.


I have to agree with you. I don't shoot left if I take my time with my G 34 and 35 but I do with my G 17, even when I use a rest. The tendency is so strong that I am thinking of getting adjustable sights on it so I can compensate for the left shooting. I know righties, as I am, tend to shoot left but as I say it happens even with taking my time or using a sandbag rest. I did not have that happen with the Sig.

Sigs are the only guns that feel as good to me and my large hands as CZ's.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> I've got the P229 in .40 S&W. It actually wound up being slightly big for my hand, so I got a short trigger put in and now I enjoy shooting it a lot. The .40 doesn't have appreciably more recoil than a 9mm. Sigs are a snap to take down and clean also.


The Sig felt just right for me so I won't need to do anything special with the trigger. I like the feel of the Sig wood grips even better than the polymer which is one reason why I am looking at the Equinox. Unfortunately, I can't buy any handguns here in NC since I am still an Iowa resident so I will have to wait until I return to Iowa in April 07 to make my purchase. At least, that is my understanding.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Between the two, I would've made the same choice. If I had to buy a Sig, it would be without a doubt the 220. It's my favorite out of the Sig line. But... I'm not a Sig fan and don't see myself buying one.

Still a good choice.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

*SigSauer*:smt071


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

martial_field said:


> I have to agree with you. I don't shoot left if I take my time with my G 34 and 35 but I do with my G 17, even when I use a rest. The tendency is so strong that I am thinking of getting adjustable sights on it so I can compensate for the left shooting. I know righties, as I am, tend to shoot left but as I say it happens even with taking my time or using a sandbag rest. I did not have that happen with the Sig.
> 
> Sigs are the only guns that feel as good to me and my large hands as CZ's.


You guys don't know how good you make me feel. I have had a terrible time with my G23 shooting low and to the left, even using a Crimson Trace Laser Grip. I thought that it was just because I was a bad shot with a real gun; although, I usually shoot well with a .22. Now, I know that Glocks give other people the same problem. I think that it is, for me, a combination of a grip that is too big at the bottom and the Glock trigger that is about the worst feeling trigger that I have ever used. It is worse than the military trigger on the old K.98 German Mauser surplus rifle that I had 35 years ago.


----------



## 229DAK (May 7, 2006)

I have two 229s - a DAK in .40 and a two tone in 9mm. Love them both and alternate carrying both. I shoot the TT more as it's cheaper to shoot 9mm.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

That's weird. Everything I shoot in Glock hits left. 

I'm glad to know it's not me.


----------



## motorsporting (Jan 12, 2007)

Have you thought about the 2022? It is a polymer framed Sig? I've never shot one, but they are equally priced with the Glock, but you get Sig quality. Thoughts from everyone?


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

motorsporting said:


> Have you thought about the 2022? It is a polymer framed Sig? I've never shot one, but they are equally priced with the Glock, but you get Sig quality. Thoughts from everyone?


I had the guy at the gun store take one apart for me. it seems nice, but you do NOT get all the same features as with the 220 style guns.

There are small differences between the two guns. I am sure it is still as accurate as the 226 for example given that both barrels do not have any freeplay at all. Also, the recoil spring in the 226 style is a braided (or is it woven) spring. The spring in the 2022 is plain Jane similar to all the other guns...


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*I tried my first Sigs too*

I'm shopping for a new gun and I tried the Sig 229 and 226. I liked them pretty well. The 229 had a grip that was a little short for me, but it was still easy to shoot acturately. The 226 was great and I was a little more accurate with it because I could keep better control of the muzzle flip with more to hold onto. Those Sigs have the best lightest SA triggers I've used other than a 1911.


----------

